

Ask HN: Open college job boards - mavsman

My university&#x27;s job board mainly posts jobs nearby but I want more diversity. Post university job boards that do not require a login.
======
mavsman
Lots of jobs in the Utah area and some not:
[https://cs.byu.edu/jobs](https://cs.byu.edu/jobs).

